

Creating a JIT from Scratch... - bprater
http://www.sourcemod.net/devlog/?p=76

======
Xichekolas
For those that didn't notice, this is part one of a series that goes on for
quite a while (I just found part 6, which is written well over a year later).

At times the C makes me dizzy, but thanks for posting, it's supremely
interesting.

